# What is FRAY ?



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Would someone be willing to explain to me what fray racing is? What are its rules etc? I have read a lot of threads and have seen it mentioned but I still have no idea what it is. Thanks


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/fray/fray/pgfrayst.html
Try this.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is a very expensive way to race a 37 year old Aurora Thunderjet 500 Slot Car.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

medic57 said:


> It is a very expensive way to race a 37 year old Aurora Thunderjet 500 Slot Car.


Not necessarily. Not by any stretch.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Would someone be willing to explain to me what fray racing is? What are its rules etc? I have read a lot of threads and have seen it mentioned but I still have no idea what it is. Thanks


 
Try this too, it also brings in VHORS which is similar:

http://www.echorr.com

Current rule sets for both styles are on this site also. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Fray=Joez hair


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys thanks a lot for the info I think I am got it now. I thought it was interesting that no indy/formula one bodies are allowed because of the open wheels but the bottom photo that wheelszk showed mt clearly has the wheel sticking way out like an open wheeler. I have seen these cars before and always wondered what the heck they were like that!?
medic that was funny ! 
Thanks everyone !


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Photo courtesy of SwamperGene.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wheelszk ! Too funny ! Seriously though , why do they say that about opne wheel cars and then do that to the car ( like bottom car in the pic?)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

If I told you that I would have to hurt you, LOL Seriously, I do not know. My guess would be That they started out using original T-jets, and only had full body cars, except for the indy body. just my opinion.:wave:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Makes sense i guess from what I have read just seems wierd. First they don't want open wheelers then they stick the wheels way out , wheelszk ! Seems more like work then fun but to each there own as long as they enjoy it.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Seems more like work then fun


The rules look intimidating but technically the Fray is a once a year race. Locally many guys ease up on some of the hardcore stuff especially for new racers. 

These cars are very fun to drive.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Swamper you could be right , I mean hey I didn't even know what the term was until tonight ! It was certainly a lot of reading but t jets are a pretty simple design so I can see the fun in it I guess . Some of the rules made perfect sense right of way too some I had to re read and think about but like I said before as long as they are having fun with it thats all that matters. Who knows I might it give it a try my self some day !


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Come over to Swampers house and we will show you what they are all about. lots of fun


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Your not far from us at all


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds good Wheelszk, Swamper lets set it up ! Seriously !!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd be more than happy to...but not far is subjective, google says 4.5 hours. 

We are above Allentown. Let me know if you wanna do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, thought he was closer. He can still come if he wants to, Yes.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Swamper , Wheelszk ! Sorry I git disconnected last night but I got everything up and running now . Yeah i figured you guys were a good bit away but I'm game if you guys are! I am a litte north and east of Pittsburgh and it says you are southeast pa. I would be willing to do it anyway. LMK ok?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool...for this month we have the 19th, 20th, 26th, or 27th.

Sundays seem to work pretty well. Some guys works Saturdays. Wheels, ScottD, sethndaddy, anyone else? Chime in with available dates.


How 'bout MT/XT (no UltraG dots), then Fray/VHORS for the classes?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Swamper just so you know my cars are box stock pretty much . I will let you know about the dates. I have to check and see when there mom will get her visitation . I would try to do it on a day when they are with her. I try to spend as much time with the two little munchkins as much as I can


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Swamper just so you know my cars are box stock pretty much


That's pretty much how we run 'em, 'cept for the fray stuff of course.

Everything else is basically tweak 'n tune to your heart's content with little if any part changes, for example when we run JL/AW T-Jets it's stock parts right down to the shoes. If you look back through some of the race fliers on my board you'll get the idea.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like Swamper says, the fray car rules look like there is a lot to these things, but in reality it basically a t-jet with a wide, independent front end measuring up to 1 5/16", a drill rod axle in the rear with silicone over sponge tires, again up to 1 5/16" in the rear. You can balance and true the armature (must be 16.0 ohms on average over the 3 poles) and that is pretty much the basics.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool Swamper as long as I know what weekend is good for everyone , that will determine if I can make it or not because of the kids. My cars are stock except for being cleaned up and getting some much needed maintanence. Marty thanks for the info , Actually that is one thing I did look up an research, balancing the arm. What does lapping the gears mean? I read where it takes ten to twelve hours to do?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

For building Fray cars, check out this thread here on Hobby Talk:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197364


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm off on the 19th and 20th, sounds good to me.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LDThomas thanks for the thread it was very informative. I was cracking up because a guy on that thread asked pretty much what I did , What is a Fray car ! LOL !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

SND I'll chack the calender the ex called today to ask if I would trade a weekend with her. I try to be as easy to deal with in this stuff sinse the girls need to visit there mom so I'll let you know tomorrow .


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> What does lapping the gears mean? I read where it takes ten to twelve hours to do?


Here's a good link on HO World... 

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/harris/harris.html

I typically do it while attaching my dremel to the rear axle (make sure it's spinning everything the right direction) and pack it really good with simi-chrome, followed by brasso. I will also use a beater arm to make sure I don't accidentally ruin a good one, it can get really messy.

As for taking 12 hours, I suppose you could, but man, that seems like a LOT of work. Or, you could take all the effort out of it and buy yourself some perfectly centered and no work necessary RTHO gears. Spendy, yes... if you are new to this and don't have the inventory, it's a life saver and will get you far.

Marty


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok Marty I got you , thanks !


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey ScottD the 19th is looking to be the date, how 'bout for you? If so I'll get it rollin'.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Swampergene Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday. The ex kept me hopping yesterday when it was time for her to return the girls . (LONG story ) Then she kept wanting to change dates and times until I finally said ok , lets just stick to the schedual . I mean how hard can it be for someone who doesn't work to find time to visit her kids? Anyway I don't think that weekend will work for me. I have the kids that weekend and I have been taking them on little weekend trips so far this summer until we go to the beach at the end of summer until they go back to school.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's to bad


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah wheelszk I know . I was looking forward to it. I thought about bringing the little ones with me but They get soooooo keyed up before a trip And with it being four hours out and then back it could be a really loooooong day for them. My self if they were at there moms , Then I would be fine with that. Keep me in mind though guys and if you set it up anyway , HAVE FUN ! I'll be thinking of you guys


----------

